# Team Garmin AR1 2010



## Ovid77 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi All

wanted to find riders with this bike, any reviews on it? I am close to getting on very soon. Any advice?


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Lusted over one of these myself, never did take the plunge. The only thing about the AR1 afaik is that the blue team garmin edition has internal routing guides internally, able to take Shimano DA normal and not geared up for Di2, but apparently the red/carbon one does. Which kinda put me off as I wanted to run Di2 with it.


----------



## Ovid77 (Sep 16, 2009)

Is Di2 really that good?


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ovid77 said:


> Is Di2 really that good?


My wife has in on her Z2. It's pretty slick.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Well yes it is of course, proved by now and bettered, some will say by Camag's electronic gs next year, but the frame is the factor here. Lovely looking frame imo and of course you can run it with 7900 or campag ....


----------



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

*Ar*

FWIW, I have been riding my 2009 AR4 for a little over a year now and absolutely love the bike. (The geometry fits me like a glove...long legs and shorter torso--58cm frame and 100mm stem is a perfect blend for me alowing for a very neutral feel....not too agressive but def not an upright position)
As for the frame layup, there are some differences in carbon, so I won't get into detail, but coming from an aluminum bike, this is a real treat!


----------



## Ovid77 (Sep 16, 2009)

i have a AR4 2009, upgraded to the AR1 , i been trying to find folks with the similar AR1 2010 team issue. wanna hear some feedbacks


----------

